# FISHING RIGHTS



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Bodger Johnson has just surrenderd, and given french trawlers back their fishing licences to fish in British waters,another u turn by Bodger.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Probably more to follow on the sly whilst he projects himself on the Ukranian front


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Bodger Johnson promised British waters are for British fishermen, what has he done for them, just told them more lies.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Rusty,

What was your source for your original post?


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

BillH said:


> Probably more to follow on the sly whilst he projects himself on the Ukranian front


Glad I,m not the only one with like-minded thoughts . Anyone know where Sir Robin day is buried,I want to resurrect him so that he can take this excuse of a politician to hell and back.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi BILL four or five days ago it was news on radio four, they were saying that licences for teh french are now being handed out by the uk. to fish british waters .Ihave also just been reading about it on lbc news


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

It was the EU fishing commissioner that broke the news to the French - we are not in the EU so he ignored our media - when he said that all licences requested by French boats to operate in UK coastal waters have been granted - there were thought to be around 70 left outstanding.. Our media picked the story up while BoJo was riding the Ukraine train.

This is the guy who claimed he will "take back" our Sovereign rights. He hasn't done it. Just like what he has done to Northern Ireland, he gave back NI back to the powers of the club in Brussels.

He is a surrender monkey . The French love his type. Sadly the opposition are no better.

BW
J


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

WELL SAID jmcg


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Totally agree. BLUSTER and FLUSTER without a hint of backbone


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

The problem at present. Is who replaces him?. The competion is too frightening to contemplate.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Isay bring back the good times, when we could all have a good laugh at our gov, like when J Major was scuttling eggwena at the back of the commons. you cant laugh at this lot.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> Isay bring back the good times, when we could all have a good laugh at our gov, like when J Major was scuttling eggwena at the back of the commons. you cant laugh at this lot.


The only one of the mob that makes me chuckle is that Jacob rhys mogg chap, living proof that time travel is possible.


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the bloke - he speaks with a cut-glass Oxford accent which is much better for my hearing loss. Mind you, unfortunately, I'm not interested in what he has to say!

JJ.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Lets hope some of that cut glass gets stuck in his clacker and shuts him up.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

He is nevertheless an interesting character whom I understand likes to attend parties. I like him.

BW
J


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Ibet he would not lend you a tenner, i bet he would not even give you the time of day. I also know what he would not do if you were on fire!. I dont even know if he is human


----------

